# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  justin makes shocking claim

## Gadders

i just read in tv choice that justin goes to ali's funeral and ali's mum Karen starts shouting stuff at justin. Justin then says that it was ali that stabbed macki and not him.

----------


## emma_strange

hes just speaking the truth really though

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh, it was ali. 

This has to come out sometime. 

Whats she shouting at justin for tho? its not justins fault ali got ran over.

----------


## eastenderfan_91

he really did care for ali and ali would be pleased but they can not do anything to ali as he has died so ali would want him to look after himself and not end up in prison himself so he sould tell people

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh definately, hes just being silly trying to save ali's memory, but its his life on the line

----------


## myvoice

I can kind of understand that he loves Ali and doesn't want his memory to be tarnished but he really needs to tell the truth.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh, i agree myvoice

----------


## di marco

hopefully it will work out alright then as hes said that ali did it, but the police might not believe him.............

----------


## myvoice

I reckon they will think he is making it up now!!!

----------


## Gadders

I think she thinks it was justins fault for ali being runover

----------


## di marco

> I think she thinks it was justins fault for ali being runover


probably cos justin told ali to run away

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope the truth does come out though, and people realise that Justin is telling the truth.

----------


## di marco

> I hope the truth does come out though, and people realise that Justin is telling the truth.


i hope so too, cos he really has changed since he went to boot camp and people are now going to think that hes still trouble when hes not

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I know, he has improved so much and has become really nice. I think people should give him a break.

----------


## di marco

> I know, he has improved so much and has become really nice. I think people should give him a break.


i know, the only thing hes done wrong is lie to the police but he only did that to protect ali which shows that he has become nice

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It would be wrong if they send him to prision  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> It would be wrong if they send him to prision


it would be, i dont want to see him in prison. even though he tries to make out hes quite tough and hard, he isnt really and i dont think hed be able to cope in prison

----------


## xXxJessxXx

yeah it was so sad when we saw in in that cell and then when he was talking to Liz and Sophie when they visited him. he doesnt deserve to be in there. 

I'm not sure the police would beleive him anyway now. he's lied for too long, even though to was to protect someone esle. The police will look at Justin and then at Ali. they will instanty compare them even if they arent supposed to. Ali was all good and never did any harm... then there's justin, opposite been in toruble all the time and been in boot camp. although he's changed the police wont see that. They'll propably think he's changed his mind as he's realsied Ali is dead and if he ddi it they cant arrest him which clears him from it all. the police wont see that it is actually the truth i dont think.

----------


## di marco

i dont think the police will believe hes telling the truth either. if justin had told the truth from the start then he would have had more chance of the police believing him but i still dont think they would have done

----------


## Angeltigger

i heard that he does not go to prison.

----------


## di marco

> i heard that he does not go to prison.


where did you hear that?

----------


## angelton

yes about time justin told the truth hope the police belive him

----------


## Angeltigger

> where did you hear that?


it in the spoiler section on the Hollyoaks website but i think they have got their hopes up.

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh i get ehat, but ali's dead, justin taking the blame isnt gonna change that. 

And anyway he's gotta look after himdelf now, if he doesnt he could end up in prison for a long time!!

----------


## Gadders

i hope not i really like justin

----------


## di marco

> it in the spoiler section on the Hollyoaks website but i think they have got their hopes up.


what on the forum part of the site?

----------


## Angeltigger

it the forum and it the spolier part.. but they might just be getting their hopes up.

----------


## di marco

> it the forum and it the spolier part.. but they might just be getting their hopes up.


yeh if it was on the forum then it might not be true

----------


## myvoice

I really hope they let him out soon because he can only be in a couple of scenes a week whilst he is in prison and H'oaks isn't the same without him!!!

----------


## Lennie

I agree, i get the feeling that after wed 7th sept episode we might not see him for a few weeks

----------


## myvoice

I know it is gonna be sooo dull without him. I wish they showed how he was getting on in prison. Lennie is the 7th september episode when Darlene visits him in prison???

----------


## Lennie

Yes it is and also Becca struggling at school coz of Ali and Justin absences, and after that episode i havent seen Justin mentioned in any episode guides, but i think he will be talked about

----------


## myvoice

I hope so. It is so annoying the way it got to the really good bits with Justin being arrested and then he is rarely in it for weeks!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

I can not Bleieve the nicole as well as everything think justin did it, just becasue of his past with Macki..

Ever heard the saying you have to watch the quiet ones.

----------


## myvoice

I know a couple of weeks ago she was flirting outragously with him now she thinks he is a murderer!!!

----------


## di marco

yeh i dont like nicole much, shes too shallow for my liking!

----------


## myvoice

Oh ok so now she thinks he is a murderer but wants to go and visit him in prison. Make up your mind girl.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Oh ok so now she thinks he is a murderer but wants to go and visit him in prison. Make up your mind girl.


Darelle goes and see him in prison...

----------


## myvoice

Darlene visits him on either tuesday or thursday!!!

----------


## gbnut

i hope they sort out soon that it was not Justin as it has been done before the wrong person in prison

----------


## di marco

> i hope they sort out soon that it was not Justin as it has been done before the wrong person in prison


yeh that has been done before, but dan was released afterwards so they might do something where justin is found guilty and no new evidence is found so he has to stay for his full sentence, so it would make it slightly different?

----------


## myvoice

But how can they keep him for his full sentence and on our screens unless they film him in prison???

----------


## di marco

> But how can they keep him for his full sentence and on our screens unless they film him in prison???


i dont know, they might film him in jail, or i heard a little while ago that with the whole cast axing thing going on that the whole taylor-burton clan are leaving so maybe justin will get found guilty and wont be on our screens while hes in prison and might come back later once hes freed?

----------


## myvoice

He won't be freed for about 20 years though??? The writers would be stupid to axe Justin as he will be the most popular male charater after Ben and Lee leave later this year!!!

----------


## Gadders

i really like justin i hope they dont axe him as it wont be the same programme and there wont be any fit males in the show if justin leaves

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i can see him being freed myself

----------


## emma_strange

i hope he is found innocent, he doesnt deserve to go to be sentenced for it

----------


## gbnut

i dont think he will go down for it.  as i have said before that wrongly imprisonment has been done lots of times before in soaps.  i cant see them playing that card again

----------


## myvoice

FREE THE CHESTER ONE!!!! Lol!!!

----------


## di marco

the thing is, everyone (well almost everyone) believed dan was innocent and he still went down for it. hardly anyone believes justin and most think hes guilty so its likely he will get charged for the murder

----------


## Angeltigger

> the thing is, everyone (well almost everyone) believed dan was innocent and he still went down for it. hardly anyone believes justin and most think hes guilty so its likely he will get charged for the murder


Yeah that is right... 
As with Dan they only had Ellie word which was that it was not Toby that killed the girls- when she lost her mind.. People knew that Dan was never in trouble with the law

But with Justin people know that he is the kind of person who can murder someone as he has been to boot camp as he was on drug.. I blame Macki- if he did not give it to him than maybe none of this would happen-ut he might still bully Ali as that the kind of boy that macki was. Also he has been in trouble with the law.

----------


## myvoice

This true plus it's like Lennie said when they know Justin bought the knife they will have good evidence because Justin's finger prints will be on the knife Justin bought which was used to kill the guy Justin hated and then Justin tried to hide the murder weapon. It all points to Justin.

----------


## di marco

> This true plus it's like Lennie said when they know Justin bought the knife they will have good evidence because Justin's finger prints will be on the knife Justin bought which was used to kill the guy Justin hated and then Justin tried to hide the murder weapon. It all points to Justin.


though wont alis fingerprints be on the knife too?

----------


## Angeltigger

> though wont alis fingerprints be on the knife too?


_Justin's fringerprints would have been on it last. - more updated.... But like we all said Justin is the kind of person who can murder someone as he has been to boot camp as he was on drug.. I blame Macki- if he did not give it to him than maybe none of this would happen-ut he might still bully Ali as that the kind of boy that macki was. Also he has been in trouble with the law.

And well Ali has not- as he a straight A student, who never been in trouble with the law, who has not done drugs or been to boot camp._

----------


## myvoice

Exactly if you compare the two boys it must sound obvious to anyone who wasn't there that it must have been Justin the bad boy who stabbed Macki not nice sweet clever Ali. Even Justin admitted Ali would never do a thing like that it was only because he had been pushed too far!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

Even if Ali did listen to gangest music.. he did get pushed to far.. but they still should have told someone... And now the adults in the house says oh you should have done this and that, well they were no-where to be seen, mel was drunk- sophie was in the shop (could have gone down to see her) Richard having an affier, liz have no idea... But than they could have told Becca she was always around apart from when she went to her parents house..

----------


## myvoice

Yes but not telling someone you are being bullied is not a crime!!! Therefore Justin should not be in prison.

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh but alis fingerprints would also be on the knife! think how many times he touched it, so unless justin wiped it off before he put it in the cistern alis prints should be on it too, how can they explain that, also why was it only ali who was runnin away?

----------


## Angeltigger

I was not saying that not telling someone you are being bully is a crime, it just boys and there silly pride (which got in the way) Justin should not be in prison but there are reasons why he is which is he lied to the police, which is something which he should have never done (but he did). He should have never took the knife to the hospital and hid it- but he did as he thought there would be a chance that Ali would come around after being ran over by a car, than what would have happened (Ali would have gone down, or maybe Justin would have took the blame.). Also he never knew at the time that he told Ali to run that there was a car coming down the road at such a speed, so he was kind of thinking on his feetâ¦

But now that he has left it too long- people are not believe himâ¦ He should have covered it up so that everything never pointed to him and not put it somewhere where the police will find it.  

*Ali does not have to be called a murder if he was saving himself by a brick...*

Like I have said before even if ali prints were on the knife than Mackieâs would be on there as well as he touch it, it because of Justin past with the police, also I donât think you can wipe Finger prints off things, So Justin finger prints with me more clearer than anyone else as he was the last person to touch itâ¦  Also Richards would be on the knife as well as he touch it. Also Ali could have not hid it as he was in A & E dying, Mackie was in a bed dead. So the police might have said well Ali could not have hid it so Justin did

----------


## Jenbobber

> I donât think you can wipe Finger prints off things,all


course you can wipe fingerprints off things!!! fingerprints smudge as well so sometimes are no use as theyre so smudged! but why do you think people wipe guns and stuff down after they use them, to get rid of their prints!!! 

Trust me, i'm studyin to be a forensic scientist at uni.

----------


## Angeltigger

> course you can wipe fingerprints off things!!! fingerprints smudge as well so sometimes are no use as theyre so smudged! but why do you think people wipe guns and stuff down after they use them, to get rid of their prints!!! 
> 
> Trust me, i'm studyin to be a forensic scientist at uni.


Ok- than that why then- justin wiped the fingerprints off.. that sorted

----------


## Jenbobber

but why didnt he wipe his own off too then? and then not directly touch it? he could have wiped it down and then picked it up with his jacket over his hand or summit, 

how did the poilce find it?

----------


## Angeltigger

they must have just look around the scene where it happen than found that it was not there.. so the next place the hospital- 

but if he put the knife the toliet would it have not blocked it up, and if it did than maybe a hospital person got it out and phoned the police.

----------


## Jenbobber

he put it in the cistern, it shouldnt have blocked it up, coz that just fills up with water and empties when its flushed.

----------


## Angeltigger

we don't how the police found it we just know that the police were there when justin went back for it.

----------


## Jenbobber

ok thanx i was only havin a discussion with you about it chill!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> ok thanx i was only havin a discussion with you about it chill!!!


And i was saying what i thought might have happened

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh well theres no need to get snippy with me. 

just forget about it, thanx for your help

----------


## Angeltigger

Well i am sorry if it sounded like i was having a go- but was just saying what i thought that happened... So i hope we can be friends still

----------


## Jenbobber

yeh dont worry about it

i just hate not knowing things and so tend to go on about it hehe

----------


## Angeltigger

> yeh dont worry about it
> 
> i just hate not knowing things and so tend to go on about it hehe


Yeah as i want to know how the police found the knife too..

----------


## Jenbobber

ah well we may never know!

----------


## myvoice

I think Justin wiped Ali's fingerprints off when just after Macki was stabbed but then Ali was hit by the car and he must have panicked and forgotten to wipe his own off.

----------


## Angeltigger

> I think Justin wiped Ali's fingerprints off when just after Macki was stabbed but then Ali was hit by the car and he must have panicked and forgotten to wipe his own off.


yeah- i don't think he was thinking straight- or he might have thought that the police would not find the kinife

----------


## di marco

yeh i think what happened was justin wanted to protect ali and so wiped his fingerprints off the knife, not really thinking about his own. if ali hadnt have been knocked over then i think justin would prob have thought of wiping his own prints off too but didnt have time to think of that as he was worried about ali. when he got to the hospital, i think he realised he needed to get rid of the knife and so hid it in the toilet. however, after a few days he realised that the police would be looking for it and that he would need to find a better hiding place. but as the police were already there and they saw justin back there, they knew for certain that he was the one that hid the knife as otherwise why would he be going back to the hospital. i think the police prob thought that the knife had to be either at the scene where it happened or the hospital as they were the ony 2 places the boys had been

----------


## myvoice

Mind you he seemed to conceal it very well in his pocket I think if he hadn't been so worried about Ali he could have quite hapily taken it home with him and then buried it somewhere nobody would ever find it.

----------


## di marco

> Mind you he seemed to conceal it very well in his pocket I think if he hadn't been so worried about Ali he could have quite hapily taken it home with him and then buried it somewhere nobody would ever find it.


thats what i mean, if ali hadnt have got run over then justin would have had time to decide what he wanted to do with the knife and hidden it properly. however cos ali was run over, he worried about ali and forgot about the knife. when he remembered about it he panicked and hid it in the first place he could think of

----------


## Angeltigger

Also when he hid- he was not thinking like i said before- but also he had been busy as he spend most of the time at the police station going over the same questions again and again.

----------

